# bit speed



## Silver Fox (Sep 17, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what bits i would use different speeds on the router.
I would guess that the bigger bits would use slower speeds, Is this right?
Thanks TT


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Greetings TT,

Yes, based on router bit diameters, the larger the bit the slower the speed.
There are lots of charts available to give you an idea of recommended speeds. Here is just one with some helpful info:
http://www.woodzone.com/tips/router_bit_speeds.htm

Michael


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tabletop

"bigger bits would use slower speeds" = You're right on TT 

3" to 3 5/8" bits ,the slowest setting on your router.(8k to 10k the norm,)
2 " to 2 3/4" bits (10k to 15k )
1" to 1 7/8 bits ( 15k to 18k)
1/8" to 3/4 " ( 18k to max.)

Bj


----------



## Silver Fox (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks guys.
TT


----------

